# Hopefully I'll Get The Next Stimulus by Direct Deposit



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 9, 2021)

I e-filed my state and federal taxes on March 1st. This time I used my bank rather than credit union account to pay the feds (more than twice what I owed last year!). Even though I filed for 2019 in plenty of time, my stimulus payments were mailed. I don’t know if that had anything to do with me formerly using my credit union account to pay.

The other day I got five pieces of mail for someone in another building in our complex. I put the mail in a rubber band with directions to the building and left a note for the carrier to deliver to the proper address. I suspect the carrier was new or filling in this route.  A few months ago I got mail for someone who lives in a completely different neighborhood. The street names weren’t even similar. Because of so many mail screw ups, I prefer direct deposit but thankfully I did get both my stimulus checks without issues.

Supposedly those of us who filed and paid our taxes had bank information that was to be used for direct deposits. Did you get your stimulus checks by direct deposit or mail? If by mail, should you have gotten them by direct deposits instead?


----------



## terry123 (Mar 9, 2021)

I should have gotten mine by direct deposit but got a check instead.  My bank info was on my return but no direct deposit.  I will probably get another check.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 9, 2021)

I've received checks and will continue to.

I don't understand why they don't bump the list up against the Social Security database and use the direct deposit information on file for our monthly checks.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 9, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't understand why they don't bump the list up against the Social Security database and use the direct deposit information on file for our monthly checks.



That is how I've gotten mine,  direct deposit. ...   I haven't filed  tax returns in several years now.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 9, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> That is how I've gotten mine,  direct deposit. ...   I haven't filed  tax returns in several years now.


It's odd that they would do that for some and not for all.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 9, 2021)

I've gotten both stimulus checks via direct deposit.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 9, 2021)

Direct deposit


----------



## Gaer (Mar 9, 2021)

I have not recieved the $600 stimulous money.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 9, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I have not recieved the $600 stimulous money.


When you file taxes you get a tax credit for money not received


----------



## Pecos (Mar 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I e-filed my state and federal taxes on March 1st. This time I used my bank rather than credit union account to pay the feds (more than twice what I owed last year!). Even though I filed for 2019 in plenty of time, my stimulus payments were mailed. I don’t know if that had anything to do with me formerly using my credit union account to pay.
> 
> The other day I got five pieces of mail for someone in another building in our complex. I put the mail in a rubber band with directions to the building and left a note for the carrier to deliver to the proper address. I suspect the carrier was new or filling in this route.  A few months ago I got mail for someone who lives in a completely different neighborhood. The street names weren’t even similar. Because of so many mail screw ups, I prefer direct deposit but thankfully I did get both my stimulus checks without issues.
> 
> Supposedly those of us who filed and paid our taxes had bank information that was to be used for direct deposits. Did you get your stimulus checks by direct deposit or mail. If by mail, should you have gotten them by direct deposit instead?


We got ours by direct deposit to our credit union banking account.


----------



## digifoss (Mar 16, 2021)

I got the first $1200 stimulus money last year direct deposited in my credit union.  I never got the $600 second stimulus, so used the deduction option on my tax return last month.  I got the new $1400 third stimulus direct deposited in my credit union TODAY !


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 16, 2021)

Mine is to be deposited tomorrow on Saint Patrick's day.
Perfect day to receive some green. 

Check status of your stimulus money here.

https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/get-my-payment


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 16, 2021)

Mine is to be deposited tomorrow on Saint Patrick's day.
Perfect day to receive some green. 

Check status of your stimulus money here.

https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/get-my-payment


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 19, 2021)

Nothing yet!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 19, 2021)

I just checked on the IRS website and they don't have any information on my stimulus payment.

Maybe the printing press broke down or they ran out of red ink.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 19, 2021)

We received the stimulus payment via direct deposit.  Very thankful for it.  The day before that we received a surprise; apparently the eye surgeon's office had overcharged my husband for his procedure; $798 will be added to the savings as well.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 19, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I just checked on the IRS website and they don't have any information on my stimulus payment.
> 
> Maybe the printing press broke down or they ran out of red ink.


They don't have information on mine either Aunt Bea. I've been checking since Monday when they said the Get My Payment tool would be up and running for this stimulus payment. 
b
@PamfromTx  That's *great! *I got a surprise today too. I loaned some money about a year ago to a family member. She paid some back a couple of months ago with the understanding that she'd start paying the rest when she finished paying the car dealer. I didn't know when that would be but wasn't sweating it because she's always been good about paying me back. She paid back $400 of it today.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 25, 2021)

I checked the Get My Payment again on Tuesday, the 23rd and was happy to see that my payment would be direct deposited on March 24th. By 12 midnight on the 24th, it was there. But here's the odd part. the 2019 tax return had my credit union information and the last two stimuluses were mailed. My 2020 taxes had my bank account information but they direct deposited this stimulus into my credit union account. My SS was deposited on the same date. I felt so rich.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 25, 2021)

Got my $123.50 check in direct deposit based on how much I made in 2019


----------



## terry123 (Mar 26, 2021)

Got mine yesterday by direct deposit. Strange as the last one was a check.


----------



## chic (Mar 27, 2021)

I received both previous payments by direct deposit, but this time - nothing! I thought it was supposed to be DD'd on Mar. 17? I'm in debt up to my eyeballs and desperately need this money.


----------



## hawkdon (Mar 27, 2021)

Weird, just saw where I will get DirDep next week, before it was checks also.....


----------



## StarSong (Mar 27, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> It's odd that they would do that for some and not for all.


Here's some craziness.  Our first stimulus came as a check, second as a credit card (which we deposited), third was direct deposited into our checking account.  Trying to figure out the IRS is a fool's errand.


----------



## win231 (Mar 27, 2021)

I just called to check my balance & the recording said, _"A deposit of $1,400.00 from IRS was credited."_
First time I ever got it that way.  The 2 previous checks were: a paper check mailed to me & the 2nd was a credit card.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 27, 2021)

We got our earlier checks by mail, but this one came Direct Deposit....I'm still trying to figure out how the IRS got our bank account number, as I always get our tax refunds via the mail.  I guess this is another example of "Big Brother" knowing everything about us.


----------



## win231 (Mar 27, 2021)

Don M. said:


> We got our earlier checks by mail, but this one came Direct Deposit....I'm still trying to figure out how the IRS got our bank account number, as I always get our tax refunds via the mail.  I guess this is another example of "Big Brother" knowing everything about us.


If you ever wrote a check to anyone, your routing number is on the check (it's that long number after your account number).  Anyone who gets your check has your routing number & can deposit into your account.  That's how I get my SS.  That's probably how the IRS deposited my stimulus payment into my account.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> If you ever wrote a check to anyone, your routing number is on the check (it's that long number after your account number).  Anyone who gets your check has your routing number & can deposit into your account.  That's how I get my SS.  That's probably how the IRS deposited my stimulus payment into my account.



Yeah, the IRS probably coordinated with SS on these checks....and since our SS is Direct Deposit, that would explain it.


----------



## chic (Mar 27, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Yeah, the IRS probably coordinated with SS on these checks....and since our SS is Direct Deposit, that would explain it.


That's how they do it. They send it to the account they send your direct deposit SS checks to.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 27, 2021)

I haven't received my 3rd stimulus yet.  I got the first 2 by direct deposit but who knows this time.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Got a letter saying it was on the way.


----------



## chic (Mar 27, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I haven't received my 3rd stimulus yet.  I got the first 2 by direct deposit but who knows this time.


You're not alone. I'm in the same situation.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 27, 2021)

I called the bank today to chk on things, and I have rec'vd my stimulus check.  Surprised.
I got it DD on 3/24.  I wasn't really sure by what method I would be rec'ving it.  The first one was a paper check in the mail, the 2nd was that debit card, and this time the direct deposit.

So, I'm good.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I called the bank today to chk on things, and I have rec'vd my stimulus check.  Surprised.
> I got it DD on 3/24.  I wasn't really sure by what method I would be rec'ving it.  The first one was a paper check in the mail, the 2nd was that debit card, and this time the direct deposit.
> 
> So, I'm good.


Very odd.  Three of us in CA (you, me and @win231) received all three of our payments in exactly the same way.


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 28, 2021)

I checked yesterday on the IRS site and found that mine will be direct deposited on March 31.  I assume my wife's will be done at the same time, since that is the way the other two went.

Might as well get stimulated since we will all be paying for it down the road anyway.   

Tony


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 29, 2021)

Don M. said:


> We got our earlier checks by mail, but this one came Direct Deposit....I'm still trying to figure out how the IRS got our bank account number, as I always get our tax refunds via the mail.  I guess this is another example of "Big Brother" knowing everything about us.


Well your example is more mystifying than mine! And you're right...they know stuff about us that we don't even know they know.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Well your example is more mystifying than mine! And you're right...they know stuff about us that we don't even know they know.


Mine came to the account used for my SS deposits.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2021)

I just got my bank statement today, and saw that the stimulus check was deposited to my account on March 24th.  I didn't expect to get it this way, since I never had any tax dealings via my bank account, and since my last one came by regular mail.  Like Starsong, my SS deposits go directly into my bank account.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 6, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I just got my bank statement today, and saw that the stimulus check was deposited to my account on March 24th.  I didn't expect to get it this way, since I never had any tax dealings via my bank account, and since my last one came by regular mail.  Like Starsong, my SS deposits go directly into my bank account.


My bank emails me a daily email update on my checking account.  It states the balance and any deposits or withdrawals over previous 24 hour period.  I was quite surprised to see that $2800 deposit!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

Same Same. First by check, second by debit card and now direct deposit.   Whatever . . .


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 6, 2021)

Guess I don't count.  I think my son and I make too much money between us and we file together under his business.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 6, 2021)

*I just went to the Track my stimulus site. Mine will be direct deposited tomorrow.*


----------

